# Shorter & Rochford



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

Picked up this gem last night. Ex team Shorter road bike .

Could not refuse it . Got some nice bits on and well the colour and the seat cluster.

It's stable mate is nice as well.....


----------



## midlife (27 May 2017)

Very nice . Rear mech appeared in dreams along with Felicity Kendal BITD. 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 May 2017)

Aahhhh, drillium!


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)

That's lovely


----------



## Cycleops (27 May 2017)

Very nice, I knew Alan, his shop was my LBS in North Finchley when I was a teenager.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

midlife said:


> Very nice . Rear mech appeared in dreams along with Felicity Kendal BITD.
> 
> Shaun


Nearly too much info .



Cycleops said:


> Very nice, I knew Alan, his shop was my LBS in North Finchley when I was a teenager.



The previous owner use to be sponsored by the shop . Alan died a few years ago .


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)

What size is she?


----------



## midlife (27 May 2017)

Mrs M said:


> What size is she?



.......too small


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)

Hey, I'm 5'2" so she may be just perfect


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

Mrs M said:


> What size is she?



He's a 21 3/4" size


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)

Too big


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Too big


You might grow into it


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)




----------



## BalkanExpress (27 May 2017)

Lovely! Isn't the configuration of the rear stays unusual for a bike of that age?


----------



## dan_bo (27 May 2017)

Lush that.


----------



## midlife (27 May 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Lovely! Isn't the configuration of the rear stays unusual for a bike of that age?



Not really, the shot in / fastback / Italianate seat stays are timeless 

Here's a 90's Moser







Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Lovely! Isn't the configuration of the rear stays unusual for a bike of that age?



I am thinking early 80's 


@dan_bo its the colour first then the detail


----------



## derrick (27 May 2017)

The previous owner use to be sponsored by the shop . Alan died a few years ago .[/QUOTE]
The other Alan still helps out in the Potters Bar shop.


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 May 2017)

midlife said:


> Not really, the shot in / fastback / Italianate seat stays are timeless
> 
> Here's a 90's Moser
> 
> ...



They are very nice, as is the colour :which is similar to tbe Mercier team bikes


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2017)

Well just slotted in a set of clinchers abliet a slightly buckled rear . 






So I took this for a gentle couple of miles.i have to say it's a great ride and that is with a buckled rear wheel and only 6 gears 





So what would it be like with all gears and a set of true wheels .






Well hopefully next weekend I can do a few more miles .


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2017)

Just had this confirmed it was used by Steve Wykes when he rode for the Polytechnic cycling team , so its got a bit of race history


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2017)

could not resist using this today as my commuter


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2017)

On a day like today with bright sunshine and its warm all ready there was no excuse but to get this beauty out , especially as wheels are now sorted .

Next job is to set it up a bit better  then ride it


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2017)

Found a longer seat post and stem at last for this one so I have mirrored the dimensions across from the Legnano as i have found that an absolute treat to ride






Also fitted some new pads so it's ready to go .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2017)

First 18 miles covered tonight around the Dean's , all went well .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Another 12 this morning all gears now operate 

It doesnt climb as nicely as the Legnano but it does go well


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2017)

Longest ride to date all 43 miles this morning on this machine.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2017)

39 miles this morning at a good average pace , great ride.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> 39 miles this morning at a good average pace , great ride.
> 
> View attachment 359778


Really is a good looking bike and smashing colour in lovely condition as far as l can tell from the pics.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Really is a good looking bike and smashing colour in lovely condition as far as l can tell from the pics.



its in brilliant condition for its age and much better than others a lot newer


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

Got this one out last night ready for a ride this morning .







37 miles and quite a few hills later reminded me I need a wider ratio rear cassette .






I had forgotten how nice it is to ride never mind look at.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

I am fascinated by this seat cluster


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Aug 2017)

It's about time you lost that dork disc, eh Biggsy?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's about time you lost that dork disc, eh Biggsy?



I need to swap the cassette at some point so might do it then , but being honest I don't mind them .


----------



## buzzy-beans (26 Sep 2017)

Looooooks the absolute business Biggsy


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

Just seen this....fantastic!
As to that seat cluster, Alec bird used that to great effect on Alf engers's bikes....I know that he used shorter badged bikes, but I also know that a lot of those were made by Alec!
I bought a bike from a chap who used to ride in the same club as Alf, and asked for the same machine (but smaller!) which Alec duly built.....it was too small for me, so I sold it on. I'll try to find a picture, but since photobucket went tits up, I struggle!


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

That was a mission to get those in there!!!


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> View attachment 375615
> View attachment 375614
> View attachment 375613



That looks like my old seat post from the mid 70's!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

@stedlocks your old machine looks good , it's strange how we sometimes regret selling things


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> it's strange how we sometimes regret selling things




Don't I bloody well know it!!!!


----------



## buzzy-beans (27 Sep 2017)

I wrote above "don't I bloody well know it" in response to "strange how we sometimes regret selling things" to which I can now add: -

Mind you, I am hoping an amazing bike will be going to a new home this coming weekend, so very hopefully the regretted sale of my Sid Mottram gem some 48 years ago, will be well and truly laid to rest.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @stedlocks your old machine looks good , it's strange how we sometimes regret selling things


Not to mention how we sometimes regret buying things .....you just can't win


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Not to mention how we sometimes regret buying things .....you just can't win



Regretful purchase's can be sold or even returned if lucky, but I do know what you mean .


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

I would have kept it if it was my size, but I sold it to a friend for cheap, and he still uses it for club time trials from time to time! I know it went to a good home. While I was picking it up though, I asked the chap if he had anything else he wanted rid of, and he said 'only an old fixed gear holdsworth'......when I saw the lovely old thing I bought that too! Even better, it had a lovely old badged cinelli stem and a pair of ultra rare steel cinelli drops too! These found there way onto my hetchins, and the Holdsworth still resides in my mancave.....


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

Here you go!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> I would have kept it if it was my size, but I sold it to a friend for cheap, and he still uses it for club time trials from time to time! I know it went to a good home. While I was picking it up though, I asked the chap if he had anything else he wanted rid of, and he said 'only an old fixed gear holdsworth'......when I saw the lovely old thing I bought that too! Even better, it had a lovely old badged cinelli stem and a pair of ultra rare steel cinelli drops too! These found there way onto my hetchins, and the Holdsworth still resides in my mancave.....



That sounds similar to when i picked this Shorter up as i also collected a Legnano which is fabulous to ride


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> View attachment 375731
> View attachment 375732
> Here you go!



Those " Primo" stems go for silly money and look great with or without patina


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Those " Primo" stems go for silly money and look great with or without patina



It's not a primo

It's a cinelli


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> It's not a primo
> 
> It's a cinelli



Didnt realise Cinelli did the same design , and you see a lot of similar aged Holdsworths with primo stems


----------



## stedlocks (27 Sep 2017)

The badged cinelli ones go for ridiculous amounts.....the steel bars even more so. I've seen one other pair of these drops and they were sold for £300.....! The stem would probably go for near £200. Ridiculous.


----------



## stedlocks (28 Sep 2017)

I hope I haven't killed your thread fella!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> I hope I haven't killed your thread fella!



On cycle chat a thread never dies and you have shown me something new so thanks .


----------



## buzzy-beans (29 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> On cycle chat a thread never dies and you have shown me something new so thanks .


And it is nice to see something slightly off at a tangent when reading through a thread.

As for the prices you have seen of those stems and bars Stedlocks, well my flabbers are ghasted!


----------



## stedlocks (29 Sep 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> And it is nice to see something slightly off at a tangent when reading through a thread.
> 
> As for the prices you have seen of those stems and bars Stedlocks, well my flabbers are ghasted!


 I know! I wouldn't pay that for them, I was in the right place at the right time.... have a look at this 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/252454882046


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2017)

Thought I would bring this thread back to subject


----------



## buzzy-beans (29 Sep 2017)

Bigsy, that beautiful bike of yours might well be going to a new loving home tomorrow, most especially as you have now fitted a classical Brooks saddle............ fingers crossed and see you on Saturday.


----------



## stedlocks (29 Sep 2017)

Love it! I've always wanted a classic legnano too.....


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

stedlocks said:


> Love it! I've always wanted a classic legnano too.....



Don't see many of them , although I have seen a couple getting sold this week for silly money


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Don't see many of them , although I have seen a couple getting sold this week for silly money


How much is silly money? I know nothing about Legnano except for a connection with Fausto Coppi how does this one grab you?


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

Or this one if you feel the need to do a restoration job....


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

Are those the same?


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Or this one if you feel the need to do a restoration job....


Oops hit the wrong button (story of my life) ....will try again


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Are those the same?


Yep check out the next one !!


----------



## buzzy-beans (30 Sep 2017)

But back to the Shorter & Rochford OP, the bike from Bigssy is now at its' new home and already I know that the balance and feel of this magical little thing will ensure the broadest of contented grins across my chubby little cheeks for quite some time to come


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Or this one if you feel the need to do a restoration job....


I like both so yes please


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> But back to the Shorter & Rochford OP, the bike from Bigssy is now at its' new home and already I know that the balance and feel of this magical little thing will ensure the broadest of contented grins across my chubby little cheeks for quite some time to come


Didn't mean to hijack the thread, congrats on the S&R, super looking bike. I better start a new thread for outlandish Italians (bikes that is).


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I like both so yes please


Are you serious , if so l will find out more with prices and photos, l can't quite figure out how to transport them but l have a UPS account so who knows if it would be economical?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Are you serious , if so l will find out more with prices and photos, l can't quite figure out how to transport them but l have a UPS account so who knows if it would be economical?



by all means find out for me and we can go from there , i would think the transportation will kill it though


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> by all means find out for me and we can go from there , i would think the transportation will kill it though


Thats my feeling as well , l think the only way is to accumulate a load of bikes and then bring the lot to UK in a van, though what happens then might be just as much of a logistical problem. By the way l bought the Viscount and got a Batavius champion thrown in . lm hopeless in the face of a bargain.


----------



## barr313 (27 Dec 2018)

I am a very new member but with a interst in the Alan Shorter frames.
I am slowly building up a data base of the frames from Alan.
I own 3 of my own and have had frame numbers and if any history sent to me from the recent ebay sellers.
What I have so far is - there are three different Alan Shorter head / seat tube badges.
The first early style is an intertwined set of Alans initials these would only have been used from the shop in Elkhorn Rd.
Second was the change to the white lettering with a outer white then Red and then gold to the outer sides of the shield. This was used for Elkhorn road and the the address only was changes to the Woodhouse Rd. address.

Can I please ask if you have a Alan Shorter or Shorter of the the right time period ( not the modern production ) could I have what information you have
Frame number - any history - style of frame track / road with or without mudguard eyes - plus anything else you might think usefull.
I will pass my email on if you send me a private message.
I have the details of a small number of frames and the numbering system so far coud be of 3 different ways to have the frame numbered !!!.
Kind regards to all Barry Adams


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

Good luck @barr313


----------



## barr313 (27 Dec 2018)

What I have so far
Number 132 69 road / TT - has the rear stays joining the seat tube about six inches from the top of the seat tube. Vertical rear dropout - block Alan Shorteron down tube.

2477 Road frame - Mudguard eyes - campg ends - no badge just SHORTER in white.

5847 Road frame - Mudguard eyes Nervex pro lugs intertwined AWS head / seat tube badge.BlockAlan Shorter on top and down tube.

7055* Track / time trial frame intertwined AWS head / seat tube badge.

7725 Road frame no mudguard eyes white lettering on dowm and seat tube with just Shorter plus S on head tube.

8515* Track / short distance time trial frame ( made for me in 63 / 64 ) Prugnat italia lugs 531tubing.
Has new style head badge with old Elkhorn road address but bought from the new shop.

XXXX* Road frame bought by me from the original owner who bougt it from the shop I have a copy of the sales invoice. No frame number. Built like a track frame but with elliptical front forks and vertical rear dropouts. was originally a pale bluey green but has been resprayed a dark red.

* by frame number means the frames are mine.

Thats all I have so far so any additions will be very warmly welcomed.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2018)

barr313 said:


> Thank you.
> What I have so far
> Number 132 69 road / TT - has the rear stays joining the seat tube about six inches from the top of the seat tube. Vertical rear dropout - block Alan Shorter
> on down tube
> ...



Any idea if this frame is one of Barry Chick's frames, as he used to make frames for Shorter in his workshop in his back garden in Barnet?


----------



## 8mph (28 Dec 2018)

I bought a lovely turquoise Alan Shorter bicycle with 5 gears for £25 in 1992 and haven't seen once since. Nice to see that there are still some on the road.


----------



## barr313 (28 Dec 2018)

Quote from the classic lightweights site http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/index.html

Harold Peters was the frame builder for Alan Shorter until the mid-60s. He is not too sure when Vic Edwards took over as the frame builder. He thinks it was in 1965 but could have been a bit before then. Barry Chick builds the frames now.


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Dec 2018)

My Shorter is without doubt the love of my bike life!

Here are a few photos, oh and the frame number which didn't photograph is either 12169 or possibly 18169, it is a 54cm frame and glides over the ground like no other bike I have ever had the fortunate pleasure to ride.


----------



## barr313 (29 Dec 2018)

Some photos of the Alan Shorters I have.
Dark red / maroon bought from the shop in 1977 but probably in the window for a while as the transfers were cracking and damaged. I bought this recently and have a copy of the original bill. 
This is the frame with no number.

Early intertwined initials head / seat tube badge on 7055.

Another of the rear seat stay cluster on 8515


----------



## midlife (29 Dec 2018)

I guess the red one has been refinished as the reynolds decal is after 1977 and the internal routing on the top tube is unusual?


----------



## barr313 (29 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> I guess the red one has been refinished as the reynolds decal is after 1977 and the internal routing on the top tube is unusual?


Yes it was refinished and the bottle, cable routing on the top tube and down tube lever fixing points were added. I bought this from the original owner recently and he did tell me these were added for himself and also it was a pale bluey / green originally. The photo is how I collected it and its got the Campag record headset, hubs and seatpost from the orignal build. I am slowly buying the rest of the period parts and the Shimano stuff on it will go. Cinelli bars and stem will stay and I have a B17 to fit on. When it was refinished there were no decals available, I drew some of them and another member of the Loondon fixed gear and single speed group drew the head badge for me. As I had spares from the Green / Yellow one these went onto the bike.
When I stripped the paint from the white one you could still see the Alan Shorter lettering almost imprinted on the metal. Once blast cleaned this was no longer visible.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

@barr313 two cracking looking bikes there thanks for sharing them


----------



## barr313 (1 Jan 2019)

Some detail pics of 7055


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2019)

@barr313 nice original condition


----------



## barr313 (1 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @barr313 nice original condition


I have had it blast cleaned ready for refinishing, There was too much rust on mainly the chrome so it had to be stripped off to get a decent surface to put the paint on.


----------



## oldtel (31 Jan 2019)

Hi,
nice Shorter, glad to see another one with a wrap over stay, I haven't seen many other Shorter's with them. Just to add to your list is my 1970 Shorter ( Barry Chick built I believe ), the frame I think is original, the mixed 'groupset'  is not, I believe it was built/finished on 14th September 1970 - 14970, I was told that the Barry Chick serial numbers were the date during this period, please correct me if not so. My one has a different Shorter decal, used later in the year ? They do look frail, if so, this must of been the decal before switching to the more robust simplified Shorter decal in 1972/3.
Thanks Terry


----------



## midlife (31 Jan 2019)

Lovely road bike of the day  a workhorse for the club rider..... Takes me back lol


----------



## barr313 (2 Feb 2019)

Thanks Terry for posting plus the info - every little bit helps.
Cannot comment re Barry Chick frame numbering but you are probably correct.

The head / seat tube badge. Bit of a conumdrum. Alan had moved from Woodhouse road by 1963 / 64 and used a different style of badge.
Now there are three types of badge before the very simple much later version. Plus the address change.
I assume you have seen the page about Alan on the http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/ web site.

Barry


----------



## barr313 (2 Feb 2019)

What I have so far. The frame numbering looks to be correct when you look at all the file titles.






For bottom 4 ones a different system has been used by the look of it. But is 7725 the 25 one in 77 like wise 7055. but this does not work for 5847 - 8515
Any additions / corrections very welcome.
Barry


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Feb 2019)

Lovely looking bikes guys..


----------



## Spog (30 May 2019)

Hi Guy's I've just joined the forum, I've just purchased an Alan Shorter that was on a well known auction site (460 mile round trip), after stripping it down the frame and fork number is 8071, it has the AWS decal and the 71 ELTHORNE RD address does anybody know if these decals are available or roughly the year of the bike, it's got a various ago of components. 
I'll try upload some photos soon. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Spog (30 May 2019)

This is how it looked before I stripped it down.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

I don't know if you can get the transfers but you could take lots of photos with measurements for future reference so that replicas could be made if yours were to become damaged further .


----------



## Spog (30 May 2019)

Frame number on the Bottom Bracket and the forks now its stripped down.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2019)

@Spog welcome to the forum 
That fine machine was in my watch folder as well 
Must admit i was tempted to keep the original patina if had gone for it


----------



## nonowt (30 May 2019)

very nice - I spotted that on ebay. H Lloyd would be the natural place to get replacement decals but they only seem to have to art deco style ones - as said above if you get some good pictures and measurements they may be willing to reproduce them. I'm guessing you've seen this but just in case:

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/shorter-builders.html

oh, and as @biggs682 hints above - please resist the temptation to repaint. It should polish up nicely.


----------



## Spog (30 May 2019)

Yeah I've had decals from H Lloyds before. I'm just going to clean to frame and parts up and put it back together. It will go will in m ever increasing bike collection. Anybody any idea of the age of the Shorter, i'm guessing from classicweights around the earlier 60s?


----------



## barr313 (8 Jun 2019)

I have the later style decals ( Head / seat tube abd the block letterering - self adhesive on thin plastic ) for both of Alans addresses.
No charge as I had them printed at no cost.
When I can get around to it I would like to redraw the head badge used on your machine.


----------



## derrick (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Spog welcome to the forum
> That fine machine was in my watch folder as well
> Must admit i was tempted to keep the original patina if had gone for it


Patina. Come on thats ****** speak.


----------



## Spog (15 Jun 2019)

Update on the Shorter cleaned and regreased with new wheel, bb and headset bearings trying to keep most of the parts it came with.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

@Spog that looks good , bet you can't wait to ride it


----------



## Spog (15 Jun 2019)

Yeah when the weather picks up. I'm so glad I resisted the temptation to have it repainted.


----------



## barr313 (9 Feb 2020)

I have had the older intertwined Alan Shorter head badge drawn and have some available if needed and can have more printed if these run out.
I had to pay for both the drawing and printing but I will set a sensible price for two head / seat tube badges and for four of the block Alan Shorter down / head tube lettering of £10-00 per set including UK postage. I will only supply against a frame number and if possible a photo of the frame they are to go on.
The block lettering is cut around all the letters as is the head badge around the outer edges and in the two small lower panels and will come with the transfer paper required to fix to the frame. You will need to attach the transfer paper to the decal and then carefully peel the decal off the backing so it is attached to the transfer paper, then position the decal on the frame and very carefully peel back the transfer paper ( do this as close to decal as possible do not hold it at right angles to the decal and pull upwards you need to roll it off. Once all in place a coat of clear will seal it against the weather. Do not tear the transfer paper as you apply the decal cut it with scissors if you tear it then all the little bits will stick to the decal and will make bumps when applied. I will do a proper set of instructions to go put with each set.


----------



## Spog (28 Feb 2020)

Hi Barr, I would be very interested in a set of the above decals to keep in storage for my Shorter in previous posts. How do I purchase them from you ?
Regards Mark


----------



## barr313 (3 Mar 2020)

Mark. You have a message


----------



## Spog (12 Mar 2020)

Just received the very early Alan Shorter decals from Barr313 they are absolute fantastic but i'm going to save them just in case i have my Shorter repainted one day. Big thanks once again Barry.


----------



## Guzzi (20 May 2020)

I've just bought this (not my carpet btw) no number on the Cinelli bottom bracket just the word EVANS


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2020)

Reynolds 853 sticker but do you think it's 853? Do you even think it's a Shorter?

Smart move disowning the carpet .


----------



## Guzzi (20 May 2020)

it's a 653 sticker all the stickers are above the lacquer but does Cinelli BB shell indicate Columbus tubing?

I can find photos of 3 others online with the same geometry one of which is defiantly a Shorter because the owner had it from new.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2020)

The main shop in Woodhouse Road North Finchley has closed after many years of trading. It actually closed back in November 2019.
They still have a shop in Potters Bar.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2020)

Looks fairly time trial ish frame to me


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2020)

The shop in Woodhouse Road was where I used to hang out on Saturdays when I was a kid.
Going back to the frame it just looks odd to me and not like a Shorter, could be completely wrong.


----------



## Rocky (20 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> The shop in Woodhouse Road was where I used to hang out on Saturdays when I was a kid.
> Going back to the frame it just looks odd to me and not like a Shorter, could be completely wrong.


Bought my Cervelo R5 from Jason (four years ago).......and I think @derrick was also a customer. It's sad they've closed.


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2020)

Isn't that Shorter Rochford in Potters Bar? Have they now closed?


----------



## Rocky (20 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Isn't that Shorter Rochford in Potters Bar? Have they now closed?


That shop is still open as far as I know. The website has it as the sole shop, now. Jason's brother ran it - was his name Darren? Not been in for three years since we moved to Oxford. 

Yes, I meant to say that the Woodhouse Rd shop had closed, not the whole company.


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2020)

Before Alan was there it belonged to guy called Ted Gerrard who supplied me with my first drop bar bike with his name on. I've never seen one since. I think the frames were bought in.


----------



## derrick (20 May 2020)

Darren is still moaning, i mean going, Must pop in and see him at some point.


----------



## Rocky (20 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Darren is still moaning, i mean going, Must pop in and see him at some point.


It's good to see nothing changes.....what's happened to Jason?


----------



## derrick (20 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> It's good to see nothing changes.....what's happened to Jason?


He does a couple of days a week in the Potters Bar shop. Darren will never change


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2020)

The Potters Bar shop is definitely open, my son bought a new pair of road shoes and cleats there last week. Initially he went to the Finchley store only to find it completely empty.


----------



## Hover Fly (21 May 2020)

Guzzi said:


> but does Cinelli BB shell indicate Columbus tubing?


Short answer, no, tubes are standard sizes, (long answer involves Cinelli once using Reynolds tubes but the world of big business got involved).


----------



## Hourigan14 (24 Nov 2020)

I have 2 I will be restoring soon, any information would be great. The road bike was bought for my partner in about 1986. Her father was friends both Alans and Barry. The frame only has a made by chick sticker on it. What tubing?
I recently found a low pro in the same colour scheme so had to buy it😄, 531 professional


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

Hourigan14 said:


> I have 2 I will be restoring soon, any information would be great. The road bike was bought for my partner in about 1986. Her father was friends both Alans and Barry. The frame only has a made by chick sticker on it. What tubing?
> I recently found a low pro in the same colour scheme so had to buy it😄, 531 professional
> View attachment 559964
> View attachment 559965


If you fancy another one let me know


----------



## oldtel (29 Nov 2020)

Hi, nice to see some 'chicks', I have three in various disguises, a shorter, a viscount, and a panto'ed chick, all beautifully created frames from a builder worth more exposure than he gets, a vernier caliper and internal/external tube measurements should reveal the tubing ( search the interweb, I won't know that much detail ), Barry did use Columbus as well as Reynolds tubing, thanks for showing them. Terry


----------



## barr313 (10 May 2022)

Photos to follow but just bought two Alan Shorters, both are from his shop in Luton. 
Spoke to Alan Rochfords son earlier today and asked if he knew who the frame builder was an his answer was Barry Chick. 
Both frames came from the son of the first owner. One is a very short wheelbase geared T.T machine, the other more of a touring one ( lamp boss on the fork and mudguard eyes).
Head transfers good enough to get redrawn to be printed.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

@barr313 would be interested to see what the frame numbers are on your two new machines


----------



## barr313 (11 May 2022)

So will I too much paint on them at the moment and have not had the forks out yet to see the numbers.


----------



## barr313 (14 May 2022)

Forks out of the orange one no number on them - has Campag ends


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

barr313 said:


> Forks out of the orange one no number on them - has Campag ends



Thinking about it i don't think i have dropped the forks out of mind to check for a number that would hopefully match the bottom bracket stamping .

There's what looks a nice one on facebook market place bit pricey i think

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:c5d4021a-6e1c-4902-b914-db3abb181085


----------



## barr313 (29 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thinking about it i don't think i have dropped the forks out of mind to check for a number that would hopefully match the bottom bracket stamping .
> 
> There's what looks a nice one on facebook market place bit pricey i think
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1120089995503855/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:c5d4021a-6e1c-4902-b914-db3abb181085





biggs682 said:


> @barr313 would be interested to see what the frame numbers are on your two new machines



Had the forks out of the red one to check the number. It is 03 46 34.
Had some infomation about Alans Luton shop. It changed to a cycle shop for the rating year 1972


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

barr313 said:


> Had the forks out of the red one to check the number. It is 03 46 34.
> Had some infomation about Alans Luton shop. It changed to a cycle shop for the rating year 1972



My Gold https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/shorter-no-3277.245135/ shorter has a 4 digit frame number and was built around 78 as far as the previous (original) owner could recall


----------



## jboy964 (11 Jun 2022)

barr313 said:


> I have had the older intertwined Alan Shorter head badge drawn and have some available if needed and can have more printed if these run out.
> I had to pay for both the drawing and printing but I will set a sensible price for two head / seat tube badges and for four of the block Alan Shorter down / head tube lettering of £10-00 per set including UK postage. I will only supply against a frame number and if possible a photo of the frame they are to go on.
> The block lettering is cut around all the letters as is the head badge around the outer edges and in the two small lower panels and will come with the transfer paper required to fix to the frame. You will need to attach the transfer paper to the decal and then carefully peel the decal off the backing so it is attached to the transfer paper, then position the decal on the frame and very carefully peel back the transfer paper ( do this as close to decal as possible do not hold it at right angles to the decal and pull upwards you need to roll it off. Once all in place a coat of clear will seal it against the weather. Do not tear the transfer paper as you apply the decal cut it with scissors if you tear it then all the little bits will stick to the decal and will make bumps when applied. I will do a proper set of instructions to go put with each set.
> 
> View attachment 503896



Hi Barr, I would be interested in a set of the early AWS decals also please


----------

